# Betting in India



## Mitra (May 12, 2011)

Today sports betting is one of the best way to win lots of money.  With the help of Internet everyone can easily bet on several sport matches.Can anyone tell me the best or popular sports betting website in India?
Their are various website available over Internet for Indian Peoples such as easybets. What your point of view for such websites?


----------



## sikander (Jun 13, 2011)

I dont think there beeting sites in India . Betting is banned in India . But you can search on google , if there are any .


----------



## delois201 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dafabet will soon have an Indian page as well.. but will take some time before launching.


----------



## kimpetro (Aug 16, 2011)

I know something about here that betting on cricket and other sports should be legalized in India, a Delhi court has said - News Cricket Cricket in India. But it is also the fact that there is no casino gambling in sports such as in India, cricket is the favorite sport of gambling as well.


----------



## Daisy111 (Dec 8, 2011)

From what I have read, golf is becoming a very large sport in India.  In the past, I always shyed away from betting on sports like golf but am slowly being converted.  I don't think there are sites in India, you will have to look at the laws and see if you are able to use international sites maybe.  However, I suggest you study up on golf if you plan to get into betting.


----------



## joshef (Jun 28, 2012)

From my knowledge, betting is not legal in India. But anyway, if you really wants to do betting, then you can find so many sites on net which provide variety of odds to the bettors. Some sites also offering free games to the new wagers.


----------



## andykards (Apr 30, 2013)

Its completely fact that sports gambling is still a crime in India. Betting is one of the bad habit and this can damage many families financially. It's all depend on the government of the respective country.  On the internet sports gambling is legal in UK but simultaneously not in USA


----------



## wise_bettor (Jan 30, 2020)

The books recommended by the handicapping service "BettingResource" are pretty good for indians like myself who bet large amounts. I usually use bitcoin for deposit/withdrawal but you can also do bank transfer and other methods. I follow bettingresource's picks and bet mostly their recommended 3 books.


----------



## Fooxied (Jan 30, 2020)

I highly recommend betcoin. Available in many countries even without VPN, very good odds, many lines and possible live bets. You don't need to verify account with your personal data and you use cryptocurrency there, so you are safe, even if betting is forbidden in your country, write to me fooxied@gmail.com, if you are interested, so I can give you more info and link to register through my account, so you can get deposit bonus (double your deposit), that they normally don't give on sportsbook.
My twitter -> https://twitter.com/fooxiedtips


----------



## yatendrathegamer (Feb 28, 2020)

Many people are saying here betting is not legal in india. But i will willing to correct them. There is different rules in india for the betting. Betting is legal in India on horse racing  in Mumbai. So if you are willing to develop the sports betting app then you must know about the government policy about sports batting then you may proceed for sports betting app development with selected games like horse racing, Casino, cricket, football etc. If you need for sports betting development or API related knowledge then i am ready to help you.  read also


----------



## Giresse (May 23, 2020)

India isn't too harsh on betting but I hear some people get into trouble because of betting there, however foreign sportsbooks are exchanges accept Indian bettors! Plus passing through brokers like asianconnect, bet-ibc or acc-ex can be a way out!


----------



## deepaksh (Jul 21, 2020)

In most parts of India, Betting or gambling is illegal. In most parts of India, gambling or gambling is illegal. However, there is no law that makes online Betting illegal.


----------



## Giresse (Jul 23, 2020)

deepaksh said:


> In most parts of India, Betting or gambling is illegal. In most parts of India, gambling or gambling is illegal. However, there is no law that makes online Betting illegal.



never heard of betting being illegal in India Before, but like I mentioned, there's a way out in case they are restricted by some bookies and this is through brokers or agents


----------



## Renuyadav (May 13, 2021)

Online Betting is the best way to earn some real money while playing and enjoying it. So, here I am going to share sites with you, 
Betway    
22Bet
Casumo    
Parimatch

You can try these out. Good Luck!!


----------



## Giresse (May 17, 2021)

Renuyadav said:


> Online Betting is the best way to earn some real money while playing and enjoying it. So, here I am going to share sites with you,
> Betway
> 22Bet
> Casumo
> ...


great suggestion, add ps3838 too the liste, it a great bookmakers too! great for combo


----------



## mojaco (Jun 3, 2021)

Mitra said:


> Today sports betting is one of the best way to win lots of money.  With the help of Internet everyone can easily bet on several sport matches.Can anyone tell me the best or popular sports betting website in India?
> Their are various website available over Internet for Indian Peoples such as easybets. What your point of view for such websYou
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mojaco (Jun 3, 2021)

For indian like me, i trust sikwin. I have friend there. fast pay out


----------



## Yamraaz (Jun 4, 2021)

I play in online betting exchange. No worry.


----------



## mojaco (Jun 4, 2021)

they have that too and casino, sports


----------



## yabo101 (Jul 26, 2021)

many new good casino sites in india now


----------



## Giresse (Aug 2, 2021)

yabo101 said:


> many new good casino sites in india now


you shoud avoid new betting sites, because most of them are scams. always trust old sites such as williamhill. they have arqualbly the best online casino, you can check out this review i found https://williamhill-casino-bonus.com/william-hill/william-hill-casino/


----------



## yabo101 (Aug 17, 2021)

Giresse said:


> you shoud avoid new betting sites, because most of them are scams. always trust old sites such as williamhill. they have arqualbly the best online casino, you can check out this review i found https://williamhill-casino-bonus.com/william-hill/william-hill-casino/



thanks for sharing .. would check it out


----------



## Sitnichenko (Nov 17, 2021)

please help me understand what is a fancy bet


----------



## DaVisTravis (Dec 9, 2021)

I think the best thing for you to do is to ask Google for such a question. It's better because it's a matter of taste and colour and it's all quite individual. I think you already understand that. I personally just won't give you any advice just because I personally had a hard time making up my own mind and I don't play in India.


----------



## ken (Dec 12, 2021)

Yamraaz said:


> I play in online betting exchange. No worry.





mojaco said:


> they have that too and casino, sports


I also have some indian friends who plays on this fair999 site I think they have soccer and casino too.
They can gamble from india but through agents such as bet-ibc or asian connect.


----------



## thegambler01 (Apr 19, 2022)

is sports betting legal in India?


----------



## Giresse (Apr 19, 2022)

It depends on the state ure in. 
Some do allow gambling, while others don't. 
But guess there are ways to bypass these limitations like using the VPN for example. Though you might be caught after being asked KYC


----------

